# My car flooded



## db_rae (Sep 1, 2017)

So my car flooded during the hurricane and I'm not 100% sure how high it got in the car. Oh i have a 2009 nissan cube, push to start. The floor boards got wet, but the seats felt fine. So when the battery is connected, it makes this weird sound coming from the fuse box(we've been keeping it unplugged while we figure out what's wrong). When i start the car the "vdc off", "slip", and the "abs" lights come on and the noise stops. When i turn the car off all the other lights come on and the radio stays on and the noise from under the hood starts too. It's weird. It won't actually turn off so we have to unplug the battery to turn it off. I'm stuck and don't know what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## singer (Sep 6, 2017)

hi: i am going nuts trying to find the air conditioner drain hose on my 2012 versa. where is it ? 

my car has water on the front and rear passenger side floor. help, please.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the evaporator is directly behind the center of the dash, I would expect it to be at the bottom/center of the firewall. You may have to get under the vehicle to see it.


----------

